# Top 10 Amazing Halloween Homes- Bahhh, not even close



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

*This link from MSN is for fantastically decorated homes. [ Insert Sarcasm].*

http://local.msn.com/slideshow/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=31092920

This forum really opened my eyes as to what is possible. I am amazed at what I learn from haunts of all sizes, all price points and skill levels. My main bone of contention is holding these homes out as the best of the best. :xbones:

.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd give my hubby's left arm for that first house (1870 Queen Anne Victorian house). Not the H'ween decor, just the house.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hummmm, wonder who picked them as the top 10!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow. I am wildly unimpressed. Either the photgrapher was really bad, or the guy that picked these houses was. My decor looks better, and mine is not as good as most of the folks on here.

I agree though, that first house was a nice place.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Plants vs Zombies - I love it!

After reading the descriptions, I think the real issue is a lack of good photos on the entire set up for most of these yards.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Link doesn't seem to be working now.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Headless said:


> Link doesn't seem to be working now.


Must be something in OZ. :devil:

It worked just a minute ago, try this one:

http://local.msn.com/slideshow/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=31092920


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That's just weird - the page starts to load and then it pops up with a new page saying the page I'm looking for isn't found. You are right - probably lost something in the translation...... LOL


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

No. Nope. Uh uh. Not even close to the best. Clearly no one checked out this forum.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry, but those houses pale in comparison to most of the houses on here. Those might be the top ten of the worst but they're nowhere close to the best.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep, the first house is cool, but the rest, I don't know, I've seen better. Seems like it's just a hodge-podge of decorated houses, not the best decorated.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Well can I step totally out of character and be "Sally Sunshine" for a minute? :devil: I know the people on this forum go above and beyond...and then beyond that, so comparing these Joe Blows to anyone on the forum is like comparing a paper airplane with a F-15 Fighter Jet....but I give kudos to anyone that tries. I just love seeing any kind of Halloween decoration, a jack'o lantern, a ghost in a tree, I just love when people try.....and especially when they try at Halloween. It warms my heart and makes me smile.....So...less talking people about how pathetic these "Top 10" decoratons are and how about posting some pictures of the fantastic "haunts" you yourselves are all responsible for???
P.S. Please......


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I apologize if my comments appeared disparaging. I prefaced them with the fact that I enjoy and learn something from nearly every haunt regardless of size, money, or skill.

For me, I was stoked to see some killer houses higlighted, and then I quickly realized that the author had no clue as to how cool and/or extreme some of these haunts can get.



.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Pumpkin5, I agree with you, SOME decorations are better than NO decorations. In fact I took 2 bags of webs, an inflatable spider, an animated witch, and Marcus the Carcus across the street to my neighbors, who were feeling overwhelmed by my display.

It's great that someone can get national recognition from a powerhouse social media source like MSN. But I definately question MSN's ability to find and sort quality locations for their story.

Boney Island comes to mind.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

link doesn't work for me either


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Warrant2000 said:


> It's great that someone can get national recognition from a powerhouse social media source like MSN. But I definately question MSN's ability to find and sort quality


Well said. It would be like MSN naming me one of America's Sexiest Men. While my wife might agree , I would rightfully assume most of the women here would question MSN's methodology "to find and sort quality." :devil:

.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

We should not only be haunters, but teachers of haunters. 
It's the way Halloween will live on. I would rather see one lone jack-o-lantern then nothing.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe we can send the author a copy of last years haunt forum dvd with the homes that should make the top 10?


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Spiderclimber said:


> Maybe we can send the author a copy of last years haunt forum dvd with the homes that should make the top 10?


Awesome idea!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Or even donate a copy of that wonderful calendar that was just sent out to those of us that bought them (Thanks again Uruk-Hai!)


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have to admit, I liked the plants vs zombies house. It was cute, not necessarily top 10 in the country cute, but fun none the less. That would be a great theme for a campground haunt.....


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Before we categorize this too far, it was not "Top 10 in the country", it was "10 amazingly decorated homes and the haunters behind them.| By Roger Fillion, SwitchYard Media".

We don't have to worry that the actual top 10 houses are getting stiff armed. This is just a list that has 10 houses from different parts of the country. Good or bad, it's just a collection, not a ranking.

I love the idea on sending a DVD to the author. Perhaps he could do part 2 of the story.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree with Pumpkin-Sally-Sunshine! It's good to see Halloween enthusiasm, in big and small forms. But I'm a Gemini, so forgive my evil-twin side for thinking that some of those featured haunts were just plain sad.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

MommaMoose said:


> Or even donate a copy of that wonderful calendar that was just sent out to those of us that bought them (Thanks again Uruk-Hai!)


:jol:Amen Sister Girl! I got my 3 calendars last week (or the week before?) and let me just say....they are SPECTACULAR!!! Highbury and Wildcat's pictures look so great and I am sure there are others here...those two just jumped out at me! Uruk-Hai's SAM character is fantastic as well.

P.S. ATLfun, I didn't think of your thread as mean or disparaging at all...and I was NOT calling you out, so please don't think that. I was just saying....our bars are set so high...we cannot ever expect 'the normals' to compete in our world. And I think a lot of people feel like they shouldn't even try....which makes me sad. I am NEVER trying to 'out do' anyone, I just love decorating and you guys keep pushing me to be bigger and better and more creative. So I wish all my neighbors wouldn't be put off by me, but join in WITH me. That is why I posted my earlier comment. You are a kind soul, not mean in any way, shape or form....and I bet your wife would be right!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I really was agreeing with you Pumpkin.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out what the Hulk has to do with Halloween...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I always wonder if my display is good enough. After seeing those pictures I'm still happy. However, just the fact that people proudly display the things they love makes me happy. It's like Christmas lights...its all beautifully festive no matter the style.


----------



## Hanke's_Haunt (Oct 14, 2013)

I agree - most of them are cutesy Halloween, and that just doesn't cut it in my book.l


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Went back and looked through this again. There is no PumpkinRot, Stolloween, or Davis Graveyard in this article, nor is Terra's Lair there. These are NOT the top ten home haunts, by any means.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't see the phrase 'top ten' in the title or in the story. It is just 
this "_10 Halloween 'Haunters'
10 amazingly decorated homes and the haunters behind them.| By Roger Fillion, SwitchYard Media"_

I am guessing they wanted a feature story about the holiday. It may have been done on short notice or based on items sent in by people or because of a competing story elsewhere.

We have pretty hight expectations here. Most people would probably be impressed by a yard full of cut-outs or a musical light show due to the effort. My neighborhood loves my yard, and it is pretty lame if you compare it to others.


----------

